# Early Season Chrome



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

What is the earliest you recall catching steelhead in the harbor and mouth areas pre staging?


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

OptOutside440 said:


> What is the earliest you recall catching steelhead in the harbor and mouth areas pre staging?


Middle of September !


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

OptOutside440 said:


> What is the earliest you recall catching steelhead in the harbor and mouth areas pre staging?


Mid September for me also. For those on the west end of the alley, Might get lucky and find one in Cold creek at ANYTIME of the year


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Last weekend in September up at fairport litehouse/pier I got steelhead 3 of last 4 years. 

So close now!


----------



## POWERB8 (Oct 22, 2021)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> Last weekend in September up at fairport litehouse/pier I got steelhead 3 of last 4 years.
> 
> So close now!


Don:

I might come out and party with you guys, this year, if the local spots get too crazy!


----------



## troutmcallister (Jan 3, 2022)

I've caught steelhead as early as aug 20th and landed double digits that day just depends on the temp thru the month of august and definitely have to know where to look 😉 tip this was actually in the river!


----------



## troutmcallister (Jan 3, 2022)

Seems like the really early ones like to blow thru the harbor and get up into the actual creek if the temps have been colder because the creek is much colder than the harbors


----------



## troutmcallister (Jan 3, 2022)

Temps have been pretty cool....


----------



## Investigator Bass (May 4, 2018)

I NEED to get one this year!!! I'm trying to learn these fish but damnit its hard! I'll start making my trek up from Canton about mid-September it sounds like.


----------



## JoyAnonymous (Sep 14, 2021)

Investigator Bass said:


> I NEED to get one this year!!! I'm trying to learn these fish but damnit its hard! I'll start making my trek up from Canton about mid-September it sounds like.


If your goal is to get one on the end of the line, I highly recommend coming up at the end of september with a medium action 7 foot+ rod and some 2/5 OZ Little cleo spoons and casting near the mouths of the rivers, a great tactic for super early season fish, most in heree troll the river mouths, which is fine, but also not the same fight as taking one from shore


----------



## 99Problems (5 mo ago)

I got Bored couple nights ago and began tying spawn ? am I too Early ? 

Early July ... we did some Deep Pool scouting - Water was Gin Clear 
.... this is my Largest Non Lake Erie Smallie - Took me under a Downed Tree 4 Times


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

I’ve gotten into some late probably last week of August and early September. It will be best if we get some cooler nights and more rain. I would think mid September there may be some starting to come in. I also had better success in the rivers that early compared to in the harbors. This too was 10+ years ago and different strain. I started struggling with the them for a while and switched to fishing for saugeye instead of the stealhead. I have heard better reports the past couple of years that the stealhead are coming in earlier than what I was experiencing in those drought years.


----------

